# New Lights.



## pocketear

has anyone ever used these i am gonna go to high tech light system and these look nice 
http://cgi.ebay.com/48-T5-Aquarium-Freshwater-Plant-Light-Strip-Hood-216W-/300531773567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f916f07f


----------



## maknwar

the price certainly looks enticing. Not sure about the quality of the lights, and I have not heard of anyone using them. Just make sure you have a pressurized co2 system with that much light.


----------



## thundergolf

That light looks good. I was also consedering this light.


----------



## pocketear

man theres so many on ebay,for cheap! powerheads every thing i looked at a similar light from big als and it was 449.00 thats a really good deal i think im gonna order it.


----------



## maknwar

I believe its an odyssea brand. Very poor reviews from the past but it seems they are better now.


----------



## thundergolf

pocketear said:


> man theres so many on ebay,for cheap! powerheads every thing i looked at a similar light from big als and it was 449.00 thats a really good deal i think im gonna order it.


Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## jp80911

yea those look like odyssea brand from aquatraders.com
if you have the money then look into catalinaaquarium.com I have heard lot of good reviews about them. a bit more expensive but better quality.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

fishneedit are supposed to be farily good and are pretty cheap too. More expensive then odessea but better quality.


----------



## jp80911

yea fishneedit is pretty good I heard. I'm using their metal halide now.


----------



## pocketear

alright ill look into it i just bought 2 1300 gph power heads for $40 from ebay. so because my plants are doing very well with the lights i have now, i might just hold off for a little bit until i find out what i want. but thanks for the help guys.


----------

